# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: نحوه آپلود سایت بر روی هاست رایگان

## زینب فاطمی

سلام
امید وارم این آموزش بدرد بخور باشه
مرحله اول ثبت نام در سایت ارائه دهنده هاست رایگان مثل xzn.ir یا zgig.ir یا gigri.ir یا  gigpa فرق نداره . بعد از ثبت نام و فعال شدن حسابتون وارد کنترل پنل شوید .
مرحله  2 :

ایجاد دامنه :

c1.jpg

ثبت دامنه مورد نظر :
دامنه رو با نام barnamenevis.zgig.ir ایجاد کردم

d1.jpg


بعد از تایید دامنه وارد کنترل پنل می شوید .

مرحله 3:ایجاد دیتابیس . 

برای این کار در کنترل پنل وارد قسمت mysql databases می شویم
m.jpg
دیتابیس را با  نام u537635166_barnameh  و با نام کاربری u537635166_book و پسورد barnamenevis ایجاد کردم . 

m33.jpg


باید جداول رو اینجا بسازید ایمپورت نکنید .برای این منظور وارد php my admin می شویم .

مرحله 4: آپلود سایت 

برای این کار در کنترل پنل شده و ارد file manger1 می شویم
f1.jpg


ان شاء الله فردا کامل می کنم.

----------


## زینب فاطمی

سلام
چون میخواستم مطلب رو با عکس بذارم در هر تاپیک بیشتر از 5 تا عکس اجازه نمیداد مجبور شدم این طوری ادامه بدم .
ادامه مرحله 4 : برای آپلود فایل وارد public_html می شویم حتما توی این پوشه آپلود کنید اگر نه نمایش نمی دهد .

u1.jpg

 در این پوشه صفحه ی پیش فرض رو بردارید .
u2.jpg
بعد از آپلود فایل زیپ رو باید آن زیپ کنید . اگرنه سایتتون رو نمایش نمی دهد و البته بعضی سایت ها نیاز به آن زیپ دارند .
z1.jpg

مرحله 5: ارتباط با دیتابیس 

 connection در اینجا باید به دیتابیس رو درست کنید .
مثلا اگر با زبان php  می نویسید :

 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<?php

$link=mysql_connect('localhost','root','');
if(!$link)
{ die("couldn't connect to my sql");};
mysql_select_db('databases',$link) or die("couldn't connect to db");
 mysql_query('set names utf8') or die(mysql_error());

?>
 حالا باید طبق هاست جدید تغییر کنه ما در مرحله 3 دیتابیس را با نام u537635166_barnameh  و با نام کاربری u537635166_book و پسورد barnamenevis ایجاد کردیم . پس  connection ما می شود  :

 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<?php

$link=mysql_connect('mysql.zgig.ir','u537635166_bo  ok','barnamenevis');
if(!$link)
{ die("couldn't connect to my sql");};
mysql_select_db('u537635166_barnameh',$link) or die("couldn't connect to db");
 mysql_query('set names utf8') or die(mysql_error());

?>
   مرحله 6 :پسورد گذاشتن روی پوشه مثلا بخش مربوط به مدیریت . برای این کار باید صفحه مثلا admin.php رو باید داخل یک پوشه قرار بدید که من اسمشو admin گذاشتم .
حالا به قسمت کنترل پنل رفته و وارد   password protect می شویم .
p2.jpg
پوشه مورد نظر را به همراه اطلاعات خواسته شده وارد کنید.
yy.jpg


موفق باشید.

----------


## lady64

> باید جداول رو اینجا بسازید ایمپورت نکنید .برای این منظور وارد php my admin می شویم .


زینب جان چرا میگید نباید ایمپورت کنید ؟ من جداول رو نمیسازم و کل پایگاه رو ایمپورت میکنم و تا به حال هم مشکلی نداشتم . شاید منظور دیگه ای داشتی و من متوجه نشدم !! درسته ؟!
ولی مرسی ، جای همچین آموزشی خالی بود !

----------


## زینب فاطمی

سلام
اخه من ایمپورت کردم کار نمی کرد و با پشتیبانی مطرح کردم و گفتن ایمپورت نکنید . نمیدونم شاید من جایی اشتباه می کردم اگه با ایمپورت کار کنه خیلی خوبه .
ممنون خواهش می کنم وظیفم بود .

----------


## lady64

شاید به هاستی که خریداری میکنیم ارتباط داره ، چون من اینو نشنیده بودم .
در مورد اینکه پوشه ی پیش فرض رو هم حذف کنیم ، باز من این کار رو تا بحال انجام ندادم ، ولی شاید نکاتی که میگید رعایت بشه ، بهتر و استانداردتر باشه.
ممنون عزیزم.

----------


## arginsas

مرسی ممنون

----------


## omidabedi

بهتر برای اکسپورت به صورت Gzip اکسپورت کنیم تا با چنین مشکلاتی مواجه نشویم

----------


## vampirex

سلام به همه دوستان چرا وارد قسمت فایل منیجر نمیشه؟

----------


## rtg067

من یه سوال دارم من خودم یه دامنه ثبت کردم اگه بخوام از هاست رایگان استفاده کنم میشه یا نه؟

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

> من یه سوال دارم من خودم یه دامنه ثبت کردم اگه بخوام از هاست رایگان استفاده کنم میشه یا نه؟


 سلام
بلی میشود!
فقط تو مرحله :
https://barnamenevis.org/attachment.p...0&d=1349810980
باید تیک اولی را بزنید! یعنی i want to host my own domain را انتخاب کنید و نام دامنه را وارد کنید و در پنل دامنه هم باید dns های مربوط ب هاست را وارد کنید.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

> سلام به همه دوستان چرا وارد قسمت فایل منیجر نمیشه؟


 میشه! دفه اول پسورد میگیره! و دفه دوم وارد میشه!

----------


## parsagt2

سلام ممنون از اموزش جالب تون.ولی وقتی میخوام برم توی فایل منیجر میگه هنوز نصب نشده.بعدش هم که نصب میکنم و روی نمایش دادن نتیجه کلیک میکنم دوباره صفحه ی قبلی میاد.باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## زینب فاطمی

> سلام ممنون از اموزش جالب تون.ولی وقتی میخوام برم توی فایل منیجر میگه هنوز نصب نشده.بعدش هم که نصب میکنم و روی نمایش دادن نتیجه کلیک میکنم دوباره صفحه ی قبلی میاد.باید چه کار کنم؟


تیکت بذارید اونحا مشکلتون رو مطرح کنید . جواب میدن .اگر نشد فاگیگ عضو بشید مشکلی تو آپلود پیش نمیاد . اگر سوالی بود بگید.

----------


## refugee

تشکر زینب خانم , در مورد این هاست های رایگان کسی میدونه ایا تضمینی است روش یا نه ؟

یعنی چند مدت میذارن استفاده کنیم ؟ و چقدر میشه اعتماد کرد که بعدا حذف نشه اطلاعت و ...

----------


## زینب فاطمی

> تشکر زینب خانم , در مورد این هاست های رایگان کسی میدونه ایا تضمینی است روش یا نه ؟
> 
> یعنی چند مدت میذارن استفاده کنیم ؟ و چقدر میشه اعتماد کرد که بعدا حذف نشه اطلاعت و ...


من توی xzn / fagig/  zgig اپلود کردم در zgig دچار کمبود بودجه شد تبلیغات گذاشت و xzn پاسخگو نبودن و xzn  /  zgig  اگر اپلود کنید و سر نزنید پیام میده بهتون که نیاید اکانتتون حذف میشه . فاگیگ اینطوری نیست بنظرم بهتر هست و مشکلی تو قسمت اپلود و مدیریت پیش نمیاد. 
 شما میتونید بک اپ بگیرید از اطلاعات تون.

----------


## علیرضا.ا

اونهایی که فایل منیجرشون باز نمیشه از فایل منیجر بدون شماره استفاده بکنن....
برای اپلود هم پیشنهاد میکنم از لین کد استفاده کنید:

<meta http-equiv=Content-Type content='text/html; charset=utf-8' />
<style>
.red{color:red;font-weight:bold;}
.green{color:green;font-weight:bold}
span{display:block;padding:2px;}
a{text-decoration:none;color:darkorange;font-family:tahoma;font-size:8pt;text-shadow:1px 1px 0 rgb(250,250,250)}
</style>
<form method=post action=<?php echo basename(__FILE__);?>>
<div style='direction:rtl;font-family:tahoma;font-size:8pt;margin:0 auto; padding:25px; width:800px;color:gray'>
آدرس کامل فايل : <input name=addr type=text dir=ltr size=100 value='http://' ><br>
قرار دادن در شاخه : <input name=dir type=text dir=ltr size=100 value="<?php echo dirname(__FILE__)?>/" >
<input type=hidden name=ok value=ok >
<br><br>
<input type=submit style='background:#FFF;border:1px solid gray;font-family:tahoma' value='انتقال بده' />
</form>
<?php
if(isset($_POST['ok'])){
$content = file_get_contents(trim($_POST['addr']));
@mkdir($_POST['dir'].'/', 0755);
$fp = fopen($_POST['dir'].basename($_POST['addr']), "wb");
if (!$fp)
echo '<span class=red>انتقال انجام نشد احتمالاً خطا از فايل يا دايرکتوري است .</span>';
else
echo '<span class=green>فايل ساخته شد . </span>';
fwrite($fp, $content);
fclose($fp);
}

?>
</div>
<?php
  function getDirectoryList ($directory)
  {
                $results = array();
                $handler = opendir($directory);
                while ($file = readdir($handler)) {
                  if ($file != "." && $file != "..") {
                                $results[] = $file;
                  }
                }
                closedir($handler);
                return $results;
  }
$files = getDirectoryList (dirname( __FILE__ ));
  foreach($files as $file){
                echo '<a href="http://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].'/'.$file.'">http://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].'/'.$file."</a><br />";
  }
?>

اینو توی یه فایل با پسوند php بریزید و فایل php رو باز کنید....
با این کار میتونید هر فایلی رو از طریق لینک اپلود کنید!!!
هاست رایگان هم xzn.ir از بهترین هاست...

اگه از هاست استفاده نشه بعد از یه مدت اخطار حذف هاست برای شما میاد و اگه توجه نکنید کلا حذف میشه!!!!

----------


## mahya.k

سلام
ببخشید من اولین باره که سایتی رو میخوام آپلود کنم.
میخواستم بدونم کدهایی که برای ارتباط با دیتابیس گفتید.باید کجا قرار بدم؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## aliplang

سلام سایتی که میخوایم اپلود کنیم حتما باید php باشه چون من با asp سایتمو نوشتم  و اپلودشم کردم ولی وقتی اسم سایتمو مینویسم به جای باز کردن سایتم عین پروژه رو میاره مثلا homepage و وقتی بازش میکنم فقط کداشو نشون میده سایت به نمایش در نمیاد باید چکار کنم تو رو خدا یکی کمکم کنه ضروریه!!!

----------


## Hack-8

سلام
میخواستم بدونم کدهایی که برای ارتباط با دیتابیس گفتید.کجا قرار بدم؟
کلا کد هارو کجا وارد کنم و چطوری قالب رو واسه سایت بزارم؟
ممنون

----------


## زینب فاطمی

> سلام
> میخواستم بدونم کدهایی که برای ارتباط با دیتابیس گفتید.کجا قرار بدم؟
> کلا کد هارو کجا وارد کنم و چطوری قالب رو واسه سایت بزارم؟
> ممنون


 سلام
کد های مربوط به ارتباط با دیتابیس در مرحله چهارم تو فایل منیجر اپلود میشه
کلا کد ها توی فایل منیجر اپلود میشه . 
سوالی بود بگید .

----------


## [younes]

من هم توی سایت گیگ پا حساب باز کردم بعد ممنون از راه نمایی شما
http://www.asemoon.co.nr

----------


## bahar.t

سلام من تمام کارهایی رو که گفتید انجام دادم اما سایتم هنوز مشکل داره و ارور می دهWarning: require_once(Connections/connection.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/u207631599/public_html/NewsCMS/header.php on line 1 Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required 'Connections/connection.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in /home/u207631599/public_html/NewsCMS/header.php on line 1 
کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه یوزر پسورد بدم ؟

----------


## samira_66

تشکر از آموزش
اما بهنگام وارد کردن آدرس سایت روی هاست خریداری شده بجای نمایش سایت نام پوشه آپلود شده را نمایش می دهد و با کلیک روی آن سایت نمایش داده می شود!!!چرا؟؟؟؟و چه کاری باید انجام دهم که با واردکردن آدرس سایت، سایت نمایش داده شود
یک مشکل دیگه هم برای کانکشن دارم بجای این mysql.zgig.ir درmysql_connect چی باید بذارم؟

----------


## mostafaheydar

سلام تو قسمت 


$link=mysql_connect('mysql.zgig.ir','u537635166_bo  ok','barnamenevis');





بجای mysql.zgig.irباید چه چیزی بنویسیم؟ممنون

----------

